# Staph Infection - Cleaning Protocol?



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I know I've posted a lot since we first adopted Chauncey and I'll try to pace my posts farther apart in the future. But thanks so much for helping us through this time!

Chauncey just had his first vet exam last week (first since he's been with us, that is). His culture came back this afternoon, positive for staph. He's going to be on Cipro for a few weeks. He didn't have any signs on physical exam, he looked good. And he's acting as he normally does. So we're glad we caught it.

The vet we saw isn't as forthcoming as we'd like (we'll be switching in the future) and I didn't get a clear answer on how to handle Chauncey's environment, outside of the antibiotics.

Do you take any special measures when your birds are dealing with staph? Extra disinfection, etc? Should he be kept in his cage for the course of the treatment?

Mr-I-Hate-These-Hands will just love me after a few weeks of meds, won't he?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here are some pointers talking about birds in general and if you scroll down there is some info on bacterial infections as staph is one of them. hope that helps.
http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/er/infections.html


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for the link. Much appreciated. (_Edited to add_: Got a second opinion, better vet. Not as urgent a diagnosis as the first one led us to believe.)


----------

